# September Kneesworth meet



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The next Kneesworth meeting will be on Wednesday the 15th September. I know that a few of you will be away about that time so have a great time and we will see you at the October meet.

For those who would like to turn up and have not been before then the full address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10)

Map here

The list so far:

Love_iTT
was
ColDiTT
hutters
NaughTTy
dimitt
Roy
Mayur
spilmah

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

yes please uncle Graham 8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Graham, I hope to be there, this event is also entered

Here

So everyone, keep your eye on the Forum Calendar :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Due to prior engagement I can't make it


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

ah, the day after my birthday 

I should be ok to make, so please add me to the list Graham.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry chaps, I'll be in Ottawa 8)

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I hope to be there again Mr Love_iTT man


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys, we're also not able to make it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm in the "not going to be in the UK" camp too :-/


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Another no show I'm afraid 

Norman


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Sorry guys can't make this one. Will be Karting in Oxford.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

moley said:


> Sorry chaps, I'll be in Ottawa 8)
> 
> Moley


Lucky girl!!! 

I should be able to make it.......


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Since when was Moley a girl?

I'll be in South Africa so also missing presumed dead...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll be going around the houses of everyone who won't be able to make the Kneesworth meet and hopefully stealing something I can easily resell...

H, can you "fence" for me?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry JampoTT you'll need a new fence for this one :!: I'm also out of the country, game fishing in Florida :-* 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

H said:


> Sorry JampoTT you'll need a new fence for this one :!: I'm also out of the country, game fishing in Florida :-* 8)


I.T. courses hey :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

paulb said:


> Since when was Moley a girl?


I meant Ottawa!!! :wink:

(already have my coat and leaving.)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

dimitt said:


> (already have my coat and leaving.)


Please don't - not too many people in the country for the meet as it is. :wink: 

Norman


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

oh ..ok then I'll stay.. 

I promise no more attempts at humour again!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

dimitt said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry chaps, I'll be in Ottawa 8)
> ...


So that's the impression I made at the last meet eh?  I'll go for the Kleftico next time :wink:

Moley


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Would love to make it but will be in Italy I'm afraid. Have a great time all of you and hopefully I will make the October one, although I have a HK/Japan trip looming and it's just my luck it'll be when that meet happens.


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Yeah, should be able to make. 

Roy.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hurrah  Someone posting to say they can make it. Cheers Roy :wink:

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I will most probably make it too.
Once again thank for the organising Graham.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

And thank you Mayur for confirming that you will probably come.

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Having checked the social diary or should that be the dogs dairy LOL, I will be able to make this one  .

Not sure about a clean car this time, as my Puppy Borzio has distroyed my sponge     I didnt realise that a sponge could be shredded into so many bits, well it was more like orange snow 

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent news Sam, looking forward to seeing you again but don't bring the puppy  :wink:

Graham


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry Graham. Away in Dubai! 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

With so many people out of the country on this day I think the UK will raise a couple of inches :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It seems a lot of the Kneesworth crew prefer September for travelling!!

Anyway to every one who is making it, have a good time. :wink:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

The good news is, we will all be back in the country in October and be rearing to go in our TT's.............. :lol: October could be the biggest meet yet :!:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Excellent news Sam, looking forward to seeing you again but don't bring the puppy  :wink:


The PUPPY wouldnt fit in the car!!! (when she stands up right on her back legs she is over 5 foot tall!!!! )

looking forward to seeing the few that are going this month 

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

spilmah said:


> The PUPPY wouldnt fit in the car!!! (when she stands up right on her back legs she is over 5 foot tall!!!! )


Errr Sam, I hate to break this to you but thats not a puppy you've got there - its a horse :lol: :wink:

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Graham, hope to make it might have to come in the Lexus if it gets to late wont have time to swap, as long as no one minds that is :roll: 
Reguards,
Phill


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Not a problem m8, rather you turned up in the Lexus than not at all.

See you there.

Graham


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Afraid I can't make it this month - work commitments.

October it is!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Love_iTT
Errr Sam said:


> LOL The rate she is growing Im begining to wonder :lol:
> 
> looking forward to next week
> 
> Sam XX


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

If work permits I hope to join you...

Holiday snaps (Stelvio are very optional)...

Kind regards 
Mark


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Great to have you come along Mark, hope you can make it.

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i'll try and get to this meet it could be the last in the TT  
Cheers


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I might be able to make this one. I'm down south on Wednesday so might pop in on the way back.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Good day all, apologies but unfortunately I can't make tom's meet. Work are shipping off for 3 days 

Hope its a good meet.... have a safe cruise!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

See you guys tomorrow 

SBJ


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, cannot make the meet tomorrow.
Will def make the next one.
Mayur


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> See you guys tomorrow
> 
> SBJ


Yay - I won't be the only leftie!!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry guys and girl, can't make it tonight.  [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What's the plan tonight people - are we all going to try and meet in the layby on the A505 again?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't think there will be enough of us, lets just all meet at the Motel to save any confusion.

See you all there tonight.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Da-dah! I am coming after all - back from holiday - not sure why I couldn't work that out before I left! 

Anyone coming via Gravely (as normal?).

Cheers, Clive


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Clive,

I could probably come that way. On my own this time though - was isn't going to be able to make it 

7.00pm ish?

Cheers,
NaughTTy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> 7.00pm ish?


Outside da pub? Sure


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 7.00pm ish?
> ...


I'll be there - looks like we'll be the only "cruise" tonight!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Big up the Gravely poseeeeee!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the organising the meet last night Graham - shame not more people could come but enjoyable all the same.

Clive - Thanks for the "blast" up from Gravely   (once I eventually got there  )

Sam, shame the batteries ran out on your toy :wink: Still can't believe how surprised the landlord was that it was yours :roll:

Looking forward to next month's meet already - let's make it a big one :!:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Cheers Graham for another great meet. It's not quantity, it the quality of the people that counts 

Sams toy was the highlight of the evening - that toy going round and round inside too :lol: shame the batteries ran out 

SBJ


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You lot worry me... 

I totally forgot about this this month...

TBH I've had a lot on 

Next month I'll try and make it though. Norm owes me a fiver


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> .....
> Sams toy was the highlight of the evening - that toy going round and round inside too :lol: shame the batteries ran out  ....


Don't think I've seen a yellow one before :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks to all those who turned up, small turnout but still enjoyable all the same. The 'Yellow Peril' that Sam bought along makes Dani's yellow TTC totaly understated  :wink: Nice one Sam.

Did you get back in one piece Simon after your little excursion with Clive? :lol:

See you all (plus some more hopefully) next month.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll try and be back for next month 

BTW, Graham, I hate to say it, but your new sig pic look really ropey. Sorry mate


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Tim, if you can make it next month then that would be great.

I'm glad you thought that my sig pic was crap 'cos I did too but I couldn't be arsed to change it again but now you've said that, its made me do something about it.

How about this one? I'll have to get out and do some more pics me thinks.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Tim, if you can make it next month then that would be great.
> 
> I'm glad you thought that my sig pic was crap 'cos I did too but I couldn't be arsed to change it again but now you've said that, its made me do something about it.
> 
> ...


Better


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Sam, shame the batteries ran out on your toy :wink: Still can't believe how surprised the landlord was that it was yours :roll:


LOL, Gosh what must people think!!!! 

Thanks again Graham, sorry this is a bit late, but we have only just got our phones lines back 

Toy is all charged and ready to go for the October meet  are you bringing your smaller one NaughTTy?? :wink: .

Take care all, looking forward to the October meet 

Sam XX


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

I've heard of boys and their toy's but not girl's and their toy's and also didn't know Ann Summers sold TT's


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Shhh Phill - they'll all want one :lol: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm going to bring my 4 x 4 Bigfoot and stamp all over Sams pretty TT :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll bring my radio controlled TT car along too, we can have a race! Think I'll start modding mine now....

SBJ


----------

